# Underweight Pup



## ZekeSnow (Jul 4, 2013)

I am a first time vizsla owner and apparently I didn't know how big my boy, Zeke, was supposed to be until I began reading this forum. I began to get worried recently. At first I thought "I guess he just hasn't hit a growth spurt in a while"... Wrong... He is 9.5 months old and only weighs 39lbs. In the last 3 months he has only gained about 5lbs. I have been feeding him TOTW and he would eat 3-4 cups per day. I would put 2 cups in his bowl at a time but there was always food left because he wouldn't eat it all. I thought he liked it because I have heard time and time again that vizslas wouldn't over eat. He is extremely active with hunting and training so I just figured it was normal. Then, I started reading this forum and realized my boy is at least 10lbs underweight. 

I changed his food from TOTW to Earthborn Holistic Primitive Natural. I realize now that he hated TOTW because I can't seem to feed him enough Earthborn. 6 cups per day, which I realize is a bunch but I figure that as active as he is and as much as he has to make up for, it should be fine.

Now for the big question. I have heard that they grow as tall as they will get regardless of how malnourished they may be. And that what is really effected is how well they fill out. Is this true or is it wishful thinking on my part? Will he catch up or will his growth always be stunted?


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Well, the good news is that his lack of appetite doesnt seem to be caused by anything physical....I'm also assuming you had a vet check that our, right? Maybe there's something in it that didnt agree with him or that he was allergic to.

8 cups sounds like a lot...I know you want to make up for lost time here, but over feeding him isnt the way to go. Rather, give him the recommended amount, and maybe give him some "Power bars" during your break at hike, or later as a treat. Weight gains should occur the same way diets do..slow and easy.

Measure him at the withers (the uppermost part of the top of his shoulders) to determine his height. An adult male V should be about 22-24". He has some time to go yet, but you want to judge him not so much by his weight alone, but his weight x his height.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I would add whole foods into your mix

1. Salmon number 1 and wild only 

Chicken make sure there free GRAZERS

2. Yogurt with Bifidus packed with Pre and Probiotics 

3. Once He settles in Digestive Enzymes it will break down all fats, carbs and Protein and He uses all his protein fed 

If you can get pure Buffalo 100x Elk, Moose back straps better then beef and far less fats 

the Core the Guts the key to his comeback

Nature is the healing gifts not processed products

and I would then Flax seed cold pressed seed all over his foods in the Mix ;D

and Vit B 12 will help him chow more


----------



## ZekeSnow (Jul 4, 2013)

I've only been feeding him 6... I know 8 would probably be too much. He is 23" at the withers which I know is normal and he still has some growing to go! I have taken him to the vet regularly and they say he looks healthy, just a bit on the thin side. He was always really skinny and really boney. However since changing his food I can tell his ribs don't stick out as bad. His new food had 10% more protein than TOTW, and that can't possibly be a bad thing... 

You don't think I should worry about his growth since he seems to be doing better with the new food?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Supplementing with real food RAW organic human grade fun patties... Only way to train.. They do anything for this kind of reward. 

Plenty of exercise and true relaxation. Body builds itself up during rest time, IMO. Deep rest is essential in preventing disease.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would first look at his bloodlines. What was the weight and height of the dam and shire? Second he will fill out between two and three years old. I think your looking for the mature weight and you dog is still a teen.


----------



## ZekeSnow (Jul 4, 2013)

Update: I took the advice of TexasRed and further inspected the bloodline... Dame only weighs 40lbs and Sire only 50lbs... It appears he is right on on track and will ultimately end up simply being a small guy! 

Thanks for all of the help guys!!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Our boy is 23 inches height and ranges between 47-50 lbs. He looks best at 50, but he's so active it's hard to keep weight on him. He is free fed (eats 3-5 cups a day) and we supplement with eggs, meats, yogurt, and cooked veggies. Also a bit of raw food as a topper if he needs to gain some weight.


----------



## shona (Mar 20, 2012)

When our v was a pup she went through some very skinny stages as well, her ribs stuck right out at some points, everyone I spoke to that had a vizsla reassured me this is quite common and sure enough, she's 15 months old now and perfect for her height, lean and muscly. 

We recently moved house and while going through some old photos found ones of her at about 8/9 months where she looks like a rescue dog so don't worry.

I live in the uk but we found an animal food supplier that sold food for working/active dogs and that helped along with raw meat and eggs.

He will eventually grow into himself, viszlas tend to be skinny lanky teenagers, good luck.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

I would slightly disagree with lonestar in that I would always judge how much to feed by what your dog looks like, NOT by what is recommended - never look at the packet for feeding recommendations, they are an average for any dog and you don't have 'any' dog.

When standing straight the ribs should just about not show.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

[email protected] Lyra! It's OK to strongly disagree with me if you like! I don't know everything just yet, and appreciate the opportunity to hear others experiences!

I think as a general guideline it's best to start with the feeding instructions on the bag, but to modify as needed based on the pups response, I agree with you, thanks for clarifying!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

There are 2 puppies from the same litter on this forum. I think at this point they are both eating different amounts of the same food. They even get different supplements etc. Only right now one is away from home and has food all day.
I think it is hard to determine. Probably best to use your own discretion.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

LOL Lonestar...I like your attitude 

I've only been reading the forums for about a year but it's amazing how many times you see posts along the lines of "my dog is so skinny and malnourished that it has collapsed but I'm feeding it what it says on the packet"! OK I'm exaggerating...a bit


----------

